# Fuji naming conventions



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I know I can't be alone not quite understanding what in the world Fuji is talking about when you read the name of a guide. GHB4*sh-10 What the heck is all that?

Well, as I was snooping the internet for answers, I came across this.

http://www.fujitackle.com.au/Rod Building.pdf

It is on Fuji's site, obviously. I am not claiming to have discovered some new jewel of wisdom here, most of you I am sure have this stuff memorized. All I am claiming is if you are like me and didn't/don't understand how ICMNSG10 translates to English, you will enjoy the first page of that link.

Robert


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

*FUJI LETTERS:*
first letter = color frame
T = titanium alloy
T1 = titanium
B = black
C = chrome

2nd letter = frame type
Y = single foot concept spinning
L = single foot concept fly
LV = old style single foot
MN = Concept low frame double foot, but heavier compared to LN, NL, N


3rd letter = ring material
S =sic
A = alconite

4th letter = guide or tip designation
G = guide
T = tip

so when you say TYSG, it means Titanium (T) with High single frame concept (Y) with SIC ring (S) and it's a Guide (G)

when you say BMNAG, it means Black (B) with concept double foot heavy frame (MN) with ALconite (A) rings and it's a guide (G)


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

L = single foot fly
Y = Single foot spinning
UN – Concept double leg single foot fly
LN – Concept double foot – same shape as the NL only lighter
MN – Concept heavy frame, similar to LN, heavier

N – Low frame double foot
NL – Same frame as the N, only has a heavier ring
HN – heavy frame, heavy ring NL
SV – High frame double foot guide
LV – “Old” style single foot, same as SV minus one leg/foot

LR – Long range Turbos. Heavy frame + heavy ring
U – Heavy duty boat
LB – single foot boat guides, heavy frame – match with U
DB – power oval boat, single foot
WDB – power oval boat, double foot
R – Straddle foot for trolling/ heavy apps. 3 legs, 3 feet.

HV – high frame surf, same as the SV
LC – Low Rider surf
PW – folding surf guides
MY – ultra high frame spinning, light FW rods
SH – “Old” 3 legs, 2 foot on each side.

And the Fuji Seats

Fuji Seats – last letter M or D – Deluxe or economy. Only difference is on the Deluxe, it has a shiny Fuji Components sticker, and a skinny metal band on the nut that tightens the reel.

DPS M & D – standard spinning seat
DPDL – non slip seat with normal nut
DPSLD – non slip large
DPSH – HD SW seat – both conventional or spinning
IPS16 – light FW spinning, use specially cut cork to complete seat

DTPSM & D – 16 & 18 – trigger seat
TDPSM & D – 20 – 22 – trigger seat with a different shape
TDPSSD – non slip with long nut
TCSS – non slip seat, standard nut
PSSM – palming seat with normal nut, very long threads.
PSSLD – palming seat with long nut.


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Great info!!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I told you I was sure these guys had it memorized, or at least on hand. LOL Thanks for sharing. Esp. the reel seat information.

Robert


----------

